# US Amps US-2000



## TheFamily (Feb 13, 2013)

I got a US-2000 that fried a transistor. Where can I get it repaired?


----------



## cerwinvega_fan (Nov 9, 2010)

Sell it to me :}


----------



## TheFamily (Feb 13, 2013)

cerwinvega_fan said:


> Sell it to me :}


Just out a curiosity...what would you give me for it. Also it missing the plexiglass cover...I broke it trying to get it off to look at the board.


----------

